# puppy diarrhea - James wellbeloved?



## bbear690 (Nov 23, 2010)

Well Lolly has been with us for just over a week now, when we got her she had terrible fleas so took her to the vets and she was given Advocate, Anyway fleas solved but she had scratched herself so bad and bitten her bum and still really bad diarrhea, fed her chicken and rice for a few days then added James well beloved back into her diet ( which is what the breeder was feeding her)
First vaccs done on thursday and she has been given so antibiotic cream for her sore bum ( which is healing lovely) and some brown paste to give her oraly for the squits, but she still is having runny poo's  not watery but very very soft bless her

could it be the James wellbeloved? or just the stress of leaving mum and going to the vets lots??

just want a healty girl as i can hear her tummy making gurgling noises she is poooing alot to and seems extra itchy after feeding ???

she will be 9 weeks tomorrow

thanks


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm not sure but I'm sure someone with more experience will come along later. I didn't want to read and run.

I know two of my dogs got upset tums when they were on James Wellbeloved.

Val xx


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

What was the breeder feeding her?


----------



## bbear690 (Nov 23, 2010)

she said she was feeling the waintwrights ( pets at home brand) when we went to visited lolly, then when we picked her up she said she was feeding james wellbeloved and gave us a bag to feed her


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks to JWB I have a dog that is impossible to keep weight on. He ended up really ill as a pup because of it and so did my friends dog. Both just can't keep weight on. You could feed them all day but no result. I'd stop the JWB before you end up with a pup up crying all night from scratching, passing blood and mucus, shivering and being sick all the time.


----------



## bbear690 (Nov 23, 2010)

thanks 

Will swap her food, do you think the wrainwrights ( pets at home) is better??

i live near a pets at home so any of the food they sell would be easier for me

thanks for the reply

she did pass mucas the other day but just the once and vets said to keep eye on her 

She is putting weight on though

she was 3.3kg on the thursday and on tues was 3.6kg


----------



## Andromeda (Nov 21, 2010)

JW is better. If you want to change brand of food, give me a details and I can check it for you. I have experience and knowledge as well.
After Wainwright's my Halle had bad rush, red spots on her belly looks awful.
How you introduced new food to your dog? You have to do it gradually during at least week.
Sometimes it can be antibiotic, new environment, stress. 
Keep your dog on JW for few weeks and you will see. If she will better, keep her on JW if not...
About gaining weight, she is a puppy, she should to do it.

Pets they have high prices on dog food, on-line you can buy cheaper ( 4-8£ per 15k bag)


----------



## briony (Dec 4, 2010)

I agree with the above many dogs thrive on JWB and your pup in one week has been vaccinated, de-flead, food change, new enviroment etc its a heck of a lot for a pups system to deal with. Give her another week at the least until she settles down as she's gaining weight so i can't envisage a problem.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I really wouldn't keep her on it. I've saw first hand the damange that food can do. My friends dog was in the vets overnight on drips and huge bills at the end because no insurance. Blu started off with just an upset stomach and became very ill. My friends vet has had a few dogs have the same reaction to JWB. I'll never touch that food again for a puppy because there's something in it some are really sensitive to.

Now I feed frozen tripe to Cheeko and Blu. Jack was on it but started scratching alot but he's fine now he's off it.


----------



## bbear690 (Nov 23, 2010)

oh i am confused now lol


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Is the paste you have Protexin Prokolin? Its usually very good especially if combined with a chicken or fish and rice resting diet.

If you have had her for a week only a lots gone on and just the stress of leaving mum and litter mates and a new home can cause them to be loose.
Added to that a chemical flea treatment and vaccinations its pretty common occurance.

Do you know if the breeder put her on a full puppy worming programme? If she was flea laden as you say I would possibly say not. If she has worms that will cause diarrhoea. Puppies should be wormed more frequently than adults. Worming should start around 2 weeks of age by the breeder and then every 2/3 weeks until they are 12 weeks, then monthly up to 6mths and then wormed as adults every 2/3 months. Usually puppies suffer from round worm but as she has had fleas badly fleas can also carry tapeworm. Also puppies can have other parasites such as giardia and coccidia which is a protozoa organism rather that a worm.

A good wormer to use for pups that is gentle but does roundworm,some tapeworm and giardia infections is Panacur oral worming paste. You usually give pups a half dose for three consecutive days one 5g syringe does 5kg body weight for pups and kittens over the 3 days. Then going from memory you do it again about 3 weeks later, the frequency after that will be on the leaflet. Your vet should do it but it can be more expensive and pets at home I think may do it. You can get it to from ver pharmacys Vet-Medic - the same medicines as your vet at consistently low prices. order line 0800 38738 is one place.

I personally would keep her on the chicken/fish and rice until her tum has settled and then keep her on it for another day or two after that to make sure then mix in the normal puppy food gradullly over a ew more days and carry on with the protexin prekolin paste (you can get that too at the link above so that also might be cheaper that way)

If it re-occurs after that or there isnt any improvement after 3/4 days I would then take her back to the vet. It could even be a bacterial infection in which case they would have to give antibiotics and maybe want to do a faeces sample from which they can tell if she has any parasites or bacterial infection.

On the question of JWB ive raised two pups on it and used it in adults in fact mine still have it as a small part of their diet as a small portion for breakfast.
The main diet being raw, however, I know that its recently been in question as they company was taken over so its possible the ingrediants are not the same as they used to be. Ive not had any problems but as I said mine is only given as a minimal part of their diet so that could be why I personally havent had problems as some seem to have.

Hop this miht be of help.


----------



## bbear690 (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow thanks for that

she has been given diarsanyl for her poo's

she has just had one and altough still soft it did look better 

Off to pets at home to get her some worming paste, 

the advocate flea treatment combined some worming treatment too but i still have to worm her every two weeks, according to the breader she wormed her the day before we got her so she would need worming on wednesday but could i do it today ( just incase she didnt) or will it harm her if its not been two weeks 

She was wormed with drontal x

thanks


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I personally would leave it until wednesday just to give her tum a few more days to settle down just in case. Im pretty sure its ok to do it with the advocate being so recently done but I would be much happier if you just check with your vet first to rather than just take my word for it as at the end of the day we are talking various chemicals here and some mix and some dont and you have to leave a certain amount of time between the two so just to be on the safe side I would check that its ok to do it so soon after the advocate flea treatment. Think It would be ok to use panacur worming paste 2 weeks after the drontal in fact pretty sure Ive done it in the past but while your checking the advocate just double check that as well.


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

When i first got my ESS i stsrted him on JWB puppy loose stools farts galore and so hyper he bounced off the walls...theres deffo something odd in the ingredients....i believe its made by mars so maybe loadsa sugar


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

As far as JWB is concerned, if it suits the dog, then it seems to be fine but if not If she was ok on chicken and rice, I would revert to that for a time, until her pooh is right again. If she improves on chicken and rice, then you could try the JWB again just to be sure. If it didnt suit then Wainwrights is very good.
I think Sled dog Hotel has the rest well covered


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Had Billy and Bobby on JWB.. and some puppy milk.. terrible trots.. took the puppy milk out still trots.. mixed the JWB with my dog food and we are all fine now... So they are still getting the JWB but with a handfull of the food my Petshop gets me..


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Our puppy too was loose and smelly on JWB, so we moved to WW salmon and potato, so a fish protein and no rice, not sure if it was the lack of rice/change of protein, but he is now not smelly or loose.


----------



## bbear690 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for all your help  I have got some White fish from pets at home so she had fish and rice for tea, also got some panchur but will phone vet on Monday make sure it's Ok to give with the advocate.


----------



## Purplejellyfish (Jun 30, 2009)

All of my dogs are fed JWB and I can honestly say they have thrived on it. Alfie, my 19 month old staffie has been fed this since he was a little pup, never had any issues and he has a gleaming coat. My rescue girl, Cookie, who was in a very poor condition when we adopted her, has also done brilliantly on it. She is a completely different dog now, brimming with health.

I also have a 9 week old staffie pup who I have gradually introduced JWB to, again, no problems at all. 

I definitely would continue with the JWB for a little longer as the upset tummy may be a result of the medicines she has had.


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

Im currently having similar problems with James Wellbeloved, runny poo's etc and today has sealed this foods fate for me as my has had 4 poo's in 1 hr and all are runny. Not to mention the one he was covered in when I came down as he had to go in his bed which he's never done before.


Is there another that any of you can recommend? I have at pets at home at the end of my street.


----------



## bbear690 (Nov 23, 2010)

Apparently the pets at home make wrainrights is very good, the Salmon and potatoe one

I am going to keep her on jwb for a few weeks just incase it is just the settling in period and see, if no better after christmas i will swap to wrainrights x


----------



## keirk (Aug 9, 2010)

Jack didn't do well on JWB - so decided to change over to orijen - during the change over period Jack would pick the orijen out and leave the JWB.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I have started our new puppy on Barking Heads Puppy - since he has got home we have had no loose stools (touch wood!!) or bad smells etc and seems to love it. He is also on a little goats milk


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

keirk said:


> Jack didn't do well on JWB - so decided to change over to orijen - during the change over period Jack would pick the orijen out and leave the JWB.


Blu done that too. He picked out the royal canin over the JWB so I decided to just bin it all because he already had an upset stomach so I didn't see what more harm would happen in swapping right away.


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

Managed to get some Arden Grange which he was on at the breeders, been struggling to find it localy and thought i'd try World Of Water and wallah they sell it so see how that goes. He's got the serious trots at the mo so it may take a few days? Any one else use Arden Grange?


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I have used Arden Grange in the past (lamb) and its fine food hun.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Dogless said:


> I have started our new puppy on Barking Heads Puppy - since he has got home we have had no loose stools (touch wood!!) or bad smells etc and seems to love it. He is also on a little goats milk


Yes I switched to BH from Arden Grange as I didn't want a food that contains sugar beet. Though AG is still a good food.

BH Is great stuff. I also recommended it to someone who was back and forth to the vets as her puppy had colitis and since she changed onto BH the puppy is fine and doing great.

Both of mine are on the BH adults and I love the names they give them.


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Alfie had teerible diarrhea as a pup on JWB,he was also mega hyper,and scavenging for food,it was definately the change in diet as when we changed him back again,he was back to our normal dog.
We have used csj since the summer and have been very happy with it.


----------



## shellbell# (Feb 10, 2016)

Seems that this occurring all over. We hav 11 week old staffie who's owner originally started her on bakers which I didn't want to use so gradually introduced with it life stage from jollys. That was fine till needed more so went pets at home who said we don't sell that one but you could try this but gradually. Hav gradually done this n now she has diarrhoea badly. Not at all herself I believe it is jwb so I'm changing back to life stage which she was fine on. Poor little pup. May call vets tomorrow as I'm a little concerned. I don't believe it's stress as she has settled in brilliantly with us and is very clever. Tempted to take jwb back what a waste of money if it's doing this to puppies


----------



## Olivebea (Feb 2, 2016)

I gave my whippet pup james wellbeloved having seen good reviews for it, she had really bad runs for about two weeks until I changed to wainwrights grain free (after all clear from vets). She was a lot better on this but hit and miss, it just so happened at the time I was going to some puppy classes at her vets and they gave me a free test packet of Science plan puppy food (sponsors the vet I'm sure because they seem to just hand them out) , I've seen terrible things said about it but it's the first time I'd seen her normally do a poo in a while and she doesn't break wind either which she did before lol, so it seems to work well for her, I top it up with boiled chicken to make sure she's getting enough protein ( I've done this since I got her) and she really likes it. I might well change eventually and would prolly go for orijen if I can afford!  Just my two cents x


----------



## Olivebea (Feb 2, 2016)

Just noticed this is from 2010. F A I L


----------

